# Nov.1964 Schwinn Sky Blue Varsity



## kostnerave

Hi Everyone,
Here are some pictures of my latest project, a November 1964 Schwinn Sky Blue Varsity. I believe it to be a '65 build as the front fork is date stamped 2+5, February of 1965. I was first made aware of the bike over a month ago by a fellow Caber, who spotted it on a Craigslist listing. I wasn't interested at first, as the pictures in the ad didn't show much detail, but I kept checking on it to see if it sold. Finally, my curiosity got the best of me and I contacted the seller, at which time I purchased the bike and made arrangements to have it shipped. When I received it, I completely disassembled it and, one piece at a time, refurbished it. It needed brake shoes, tubes, tires, handlebar tape, matching brake levers and cables. Except for the tape, I had everything in my parts stash. I originally bought it as a project to flip, but it turned out much better that I thought it would, so now I'm rethinking it's status.It may become part of my collection. Please enjoy the pictures.


----------



## GTs58

Wow, that's a clean one! Beautiful, I'd have a real hard time flipping that one. When I was  ten I bought myself a new 64 Varsity and had a hard time deciding on what color to get. Went back and forth between Sky Blue and Lime and finally ended up with a Flamboyant Lime. Should have got one of each. lol  Did you update the derailleurs, looks like a 66 set?


----------



## kostnerave

Hi, I bet the Flamboyant Lime caught fire in the sun! I just cleaned up the derailleurs that came on it. I was pretty pleased with the condition of the tags. Since the fork was dated '65, maybe the frame sat awhile before they built it up. Thanks


----------



## GTs58

Thanks for adding more pictures. That is flat out awesome, it just rolled off the showroom floor. No telling when that was actually built. The date associated to the serial number is the date the number was stamped on the dropout. That dropout must have been at the bottom of the bucket and they kept refilling the bucket before it was finally used to build the frame. With the added pictures I can see now that the rear derailleur is the 65 issue, but i'm wondering why the front derailleur has the Sprint tag that was issued on the 66 and 67 models. It does look nicer than the Sprint engraved cage used in 64 65. I have a pretty nice slightly used 65 Coppertone Tourist but yours is just unbelievable.


----------



## morton

I don't believe I've ever seen a nicer one of that vintage in "modern" times.  Definately a keeper.


----------



## Sven

That beauty must have been in a time capsule. Very very clean and  beautiful bike.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Outstanding condition!
I had the tourist version of this bike('65 model) that I got as a 13 year old. Wish I still had it.
As GTs58 suggests, the frame must have sat for a bit before it was built up.
In addition to the somewhat derailleurs, the brake levers look to be a bit newer also.
The '64, and I think early '65 models had the brake levers with the red button quick release.
Thanks for sharing the photos with us. I'm saving them to drool over.


----------



## Tim s

Absolutely gorgeous. That's my favorite Schwinn color. Tim


----------



## kostnerave

Hi, The bike came to me with mismatched brake levers, one a '70's gold insert version with an extension lever and the other one a non Schwinn unit. I guess the original "button" levers malfunctioned and the owner replaced them.I had these Weinmann levers in my parts stash. If anyone has a good clean set of the "button" levers, I'm interested. Thank you for all of the great response.
 Mike


----------



## schwinnlax

I'm drooling too!  Beautiful, that's as "like new" as you can get!


----------



## juvela

-----

Thanks so much for posting this beauty!  

Cycle brings up a question I would like to ask the Arnie experts.

Notice that machine's gear block is 5V.

Wondering what year they changed the Varsity's block from 4V to 5V?

Thank you.  

-----


----------



## GTs58

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks so much for posting this beauty!
> 
> Cycle brings up a question I would like to ask the Arnie experts.
> 
> Notice that machine's gear block is 5V.
> 
> Wondering what year they changed the Varsity's block from 4V to 5V?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> -----




Mid year 1961. Same time the Continental had a complete make over with Huret components and the 5 speed Corvette was intro'd


----------



## rollfaster

That is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## juvela

-----

Thanks very much for this information @GTs58!

Greatly appreciated.

---

Mike -

I think the brake calipers are slightly late for the bicycle.

The model 730 of 1964 would still have exhibited the early type marking on the caliper arms where there is no recess for the makings.  The later type seen on the bicycle came in about 1968.

Here is a model 730 caliper with the early type marking -







			VeloBase.com - Component: Weinmann AG 730 De Luxe (earlier, incised lettering)
		


This article on Weinmann products at classiclightweights.co.uk mentions the change in markings -






						Weinmann components
					

Weinmann components



					www.classiclightweights.co.uk
				




If you would like to get the period correct markings you could keep an eye out for two old style calipers, doesn't matter if front or back.  You could remove the caliper arms and polish them up and mount them on your present new appearing hardware.

-----


----------



## kostnerave

Hi Juvela, Thank you for the information. The calipers came on the bike as bought and are a perfect match for the calipers on my August '65 Coppertone Varsity Tourist. The Sky Blue Varsity is a very late November build, using many '65 parts. I did find a n.o.s. front Sprint Pat. Pend. derailleur that is now on the bike. Here are a couple of pictures of the Coppertone bike.
Mike


----------



## Tim s

kostnerave said:


> Hi Juvela, Thank you for the information. The calipers came on the bike as bought and are a perfect match for the calipers on my August '65 Coppertone Varsity Tourist. The Sky Blue Varsity is a very late November build, using many '65 parts. I did find a n.o.s. front Sprint Pat. Pend. derailleur that is now on the bike. Here are a couple of pictures of the Coppertone bike.
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 1139848
> 
> View attachment 1139850
> 
> View attachment 1139851



Another beautiful Varsity in my second favorite Schwinn color. Tim


----------



## schwinnman67

Wow!! Very nice!!


----------



## bikerbluz

Eye popping! That sky blue looks NOS. Beautiful copper tone too!


----------



## kostnerave

Thank you for all of your nice comments, they are appreciated. The Cabe is a great site because the members actually like bicycles for their history and beauty.


----------



## BroCraig

That's very eye catching. Do not come here with it. You'll leave without it. Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela

-----

Thank you for your patience with my question regarding the bicycle's Weinmann brake calipers Mike.

Subsequent exploration has shown me that the changeover time for the design of Weinmann sidepull calipers was 1962.

-----


----------



## HARPO

@kostnerave  Beautiful bike and great photos to show it off!!

Unless you need the room or the money, I'd be hard pressed to let it go...at least for quite a while. You rarely see one in this color and condition.


----------

